# A Norwegian Math Test



## daveomak (May 9, 2012)

*A Norwegian Math Test --- *

*Ole, a Norwegian fella wants a job, but the foreman doesn’t want to hire him, so he says he won't hire him until he passes a little math test. *

*Here is your first question, the foreman said. "Without using numbers, represent the number 9.'

'Witout numbers?' The Norwegian says, 'Dat's easssy.' and proceeds to draw three trees. 

"What's this?", the boss asks.

"Vot! Yew got no brain? Tree and tree and tree make nine," says the Norwegian.*

*"Fair enough,'" says the boss. "Here's your second question. Use the same rules, but this time represent the number 99."

The Norwegian stares into space for a while, then picks up the picture that he has just drawn and makes a  smudge on each tree. 'Dar ya go!' 

The boss scratches his head and says, 'How on earth do you get that to represent 99?'

'You must be from Iowa …Each of DA trees is dirty now. So, it's dirty tree, and dirty tree, and dirty tree. Dat is 99.'*

*  
The boss is getting worried that he's going to actually have to hire this Norwegian, so he says, "All right, last question. Same rules again, but represent the number 100."*


> > *The Norwegian fella stares into space some more, then he picks up the picture again and makes a little mark at the base of each tree and says, "Dar yew go! Von hundred!"*





> > *The boss looks at the attempt. 'You must be nuts if you think that represents a hundred!'
> >
> > The Norwegian winces and shakes his head…UFF-DAH…you must be a Finlander from Iowa…he leans forward and points to the marks at the base of each tree and says, 'A little dog come along and pooped by each tree. So now you got dirty tree and a turd, dirty tree and a turd, and dirty tree and a turd, and dat makes von hundred!  So, ven do I start?"*


----------



## alelover (May 9, 2012)




----------



## wildflower (May 9, 2012)

that's good


----------



## alblancher (May 9, 2012)

HeHe  I thought it was going to be a joke about Sig in Deadliest Catch!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 9, 2012)

Can Sig do math?:devil:


----------



## shortend (May 10, 2012)

Vats dis piggin un da Iowvegans schtuff!! I tink I vesemble does vemarks!!! Ve r mosely Cherman Catoleeks heer!!! Yu dinn no dat ve doen louw no Norvegans heer cus dair all Lutterans. Evin vers, dare all mosely Demikrats!!!


----------

